# NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !



## Carphunter 76 (4. Februar 2006)

Hy Leute ! Es gibt jetzt Frolic auch speziell für Weißfische !

(Steht zwar "für kleine Hunde" drauf, aber ... )

Die sindeinfach nur kleiner als die normalen und daher perfekt für das schwere Feedern am Strom geeignet.:m 

(Ich würde fast wetten, dass die Angler bei dieser Produktentwicklung mit berücksichtigt wurden, was meint ihr ?)#6


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



> (Ich würde fast wetten, dass die Angler bei dieser Produktentwicklung mit berücksichtigt wurden, was meint ihr ?)



Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die überhaupt wissen, dass die Frolic die Sie verkaufen längst nicht alle von Hunden gefressen werden 

"Kleinere" Frolic´s hört sich aber echt gut an!


----------



## plattform7 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Die Frage ist nur, wie soll man die kleinen Ringe anködern, auch als eine Haar-Montage? 

Ich habe schon in diesem Sommer Frolic auf Weißfische eingesetzt, habe aus den großen Ringen einfach durch Hinzugabe von ein wenig Paniermehl Teig geknettet. Hält bombenfest am Hacken und die größe lässt sich stuffenlos den nachzustellenden Fischen anpassen. Kann ich nur empfehlen...#6


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Hehe, das ist ja mal ne feine Sache!
Wobei nach meinen Erfahrungen auf auf die normalen Frolics Weißfische beißen, meist dann natürlich nur die großen.
Habe es aber auch schon erlebt, dass handlange Brassen oder Zährten an der Montage hingen. Denke die wollten vom Frolicring was abknabbern und sind dann mehr zufällig am Haken hängen geblieben.
Also für mich ist Frolic ein Topp-Köder für alle Friedfische!
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/friedfisch/froloc-veit/bericht.htm


----------



## heinzrch (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Bei uns im Verein haben sie Frolic als Köder leider verboten, nachdem man abends immer die Karpfen bellen hören konnte....
Im Ernst: leider hatten einige Leute das im Gegensatz zu Boilies preisgünstige Frolic gleich täglich in 5kg Portionen angefüttert und sich dabei erwischen lassen. Plötzlich hieß es dann, Frolic wäre gar nicht gut für Fische....
Schade drum, war echt ein toller Köder, ich habs am liebsten am Haar mit Teigmantel drum rum gefischt.
Kurz zum Anködern: das Haar ist eine Schlaufe, also doppelt, und der Frolic-Kringel wird einfach eingeschlauft.
Zum Anfüttern kann man Frolics auf einen normalen Gummi (am Wirbel mit angeknotet, zum Spannen Muttis beste Häkelnadel verwenden) auffädeln, bis dieser spannt, und mit einem Stück Würfelzucker sichern. Im Wasser löst sich der Zucker auf, der Gummi schnalzt zurück und gibt die Kringel frei (ja ,es gab eine Zeit früher ohne wasserlöslicher Schnur, und die Angler waren damals noch phantasievoller....)


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Die kleinen Frolics sind super Köder für Brassen, Schleien und richtig dicke Rotaugen!!!
Einfach suuuuuuuuuper die Teile!


----------



## Pikeo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Frolic ist nicht nur schlecht für fische das zeug würde ich noch nicht einmal meinen Hund geben, ist viel zu viel salz drin. 
forlic als haken Köder finde ich ja noch ok aber ansonsten hat das im  und am Wasser nichts zu suchen. Bei uns am See füttern die russen damit an das sind dann schon mal ca. 6kg pro Person und tag  und die leeren tüten dienen dann noch gleich als Markierung. Und die Reste die nicht gefressen werden belasten viel stärker das Wasser als Boilis . usw.


----------



## heinzrch (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

@pikeo: damit triffst du die Problematik auf den Punkt - Schade nur, daß wir wegen ein paar Idioten kein Frolic mehr als Hakenköder nehmen können.
Mit dem Salz hast du völlig recht - meinem Hund würde ich das auch nicht geben (so denn ich einen hätte...), aber vermutlich macht das Salz die Fische (und die Hunde...) so gierig auf das Zeug....


----------



## esox_105 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



> Frolic ist nicht nur schlecht für fische das zeug würde ich noch nicht einmal meinen Hund geben, ist viel zu viel salz drin.


 


Hast du Frolic selber schon probiert, oder woher weisst du daß die salzig sind?


----------



## mjan (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und die Reste die nicht gefressen werden belasten viel stärker das Wasser als Boilis . usw.


Nicht, dass ich das unbedingt bezweifle, aber: warum soll Frolic ein Gewässer stärker belasten als z.B. Boillies?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

das salzige wirds sein,bringt im winter ja auch mehr fisch,ich packe ab oktober bis in den februar ca 1-3 teelöffel salz auf ein kilo nassfutter,und vergleiche zeigen das das   schon was bringt,so ca 30% mehr fische und etwas größere,laut meinem fangbuch!
ich vergleiche immer 2 ruten,eine ohne salz,eine mit!
zu den frolics,ideal,ob groß oder klein!
und das die das wasser belasten halte ich für ein gerücht!
außer man kipppt 5 kilo rein,was im see schwachsinnig ist!
0,5-1 kilo 3 tage reicht völlig aus!
allerdings sollte man vor dem füttern die dinger 3 tage trocknen,so bleiben die im wasser länger hart und werden von weißfischen nicht so schnell gefressen!

grade im winter eine gute methode:

ein futterplatz anlegen mit normalen futter und mais
5 meter daneben frolic füttern!
auf dem frolicplatz gibs karpfen,auf dem andern fette rotaugen etc


----------



## Richi05 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Hallo Jungs, #h 

habe mal bei Frolic angefragt, 

das zeug ist nicht für den Menschlichen Verzehr geeignet, bzw. mann darf auch die Tiere nicht essen dennen mann Frolic füütert !!


Petri 

Richi


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Also unser Gewässer hat noch keinen Frolic zu "schmecken" bekommen.
Da er aber so hoch in den Himmel gelobt wird, werde ich mal testen, wie die Fische es annehmen. Wie sollte ich da am besten vorgehen? Ne Hand voll anfüttern und dann als Hakenköder anbieten, oder über längere Zeit nen Futterplatz befüttern? Was meint ihr?


Steven


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> Frolic ist nicht nur schlecht für fische das zeug würde ich noch nicht einmal meinen Hund geben, ist viel zu viel salz drin.


Das stimmt doch aber garnicht! Als ich hab schonmal so ein Frolic probiert und außergewöhnlich salzig ist das nun wirklich nicht. 
Wobei ich dir recht gebe ist dass mans mit dem Füttern auch wirklich übertreiben kann. Bei mir an der Saale reicht es aus wenn ich ein halbes Kilo pro Tag anfüttere und dann fange ich trotzdem fast immer gewichtige Karpfen und noch viele Weißfisch.
Nicht richtig ist dann allerdings wieder, dass Frolic ein Gewässer stärker belastet als Boilies. Schließlich löst sich Frolic relativ schnell auf und kann dann auch von Kleinstfischen noch aufgenommen werden oder zumindest nicht am Gewässergrund vermodern. 
Wenn jemand hingegen massiv Boilies füttert und diese von den Karpfen nicht genommen werden warum auch immer, dauert es teilweise noch einige tage bis diese sich mal aufgelöst haben und sie werden auch nicht unbedingt von anderen Weißfischen aufgenommen. Dementsprechend ist da die Gefahr viel größer, dass das Zeug am Gewässergrund versauert.


----------



## DonCamile (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Frage:
Hab mir heute aus dem Zoogeschäft diese Mini-Frolics mitbringen lassen.
War aber die Geschmacksrichtung Geflügel ,Weizen Gemüse dort vorhanden.
Gibt es die Minis auch in Rindfleisch Geschmacksrichtung ?

Hat schon jemand von euch probiert getrockneten Pansen an den Haken zu machen ? Das duftet ja so schon ganz gut ,könnte das fängig sein ?


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*










                                                            FROLIC® Mini mit *Geflügel, Gemüse und Getreide*





                                                       FROLIC® ist eine ausgewogene und schonend zubereitete komplette Mahlzeit für kleine Hunde. Mit jedem Bissen wird sichergestellt, dass der Hund Fleisch, Getreide und Gemüse sowie alle lebenswichtigen Vitamine und Mineralstoffe im richtigen Mischungsverhältnis erhält.                                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                       Zusammensetzung:                                                       Getreide (mind.4%), pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse, Fleisch und tierische Nebenerzeugnisse (u.a. Geflügel: mind. 4%) , Öle und Fette, Gemüse (u.a. grüne Bohnen: mind. 4%), Mineralstoffe, Milch und Molkereierzeugnisse, Zucker, Fisch und Fischnebenerzeugnisse                                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                       Inhaltsstoffe:                                                                                                                                               Rohprotein                                 17,0%                                                                                           Rohfett                                 13,5%                                                                                           Rohasche                                 7,0%                                                                                           Rohfaser                                 3,0%                                                                                           Feuchtigkeit                                 20,0%

*Leider kein Rinderaroma:c

(c) Frolic - von da runterkopiert
*


----------



## DonCamile (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Sch..... ade ! 
Danke Bodenseepeter


----------



## Carphunter 76 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Hab gesehen, dass es jetzt sogar Hundeboilies gibt, 9 Stück zweifarbig für
45 Cent.....kein Sche***! Heißen zwar "Leckerlies", aber das Schindluder
mit der Nomenklatur kennen wir ja schon.......


----------



## Pikebite (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gesehen, dass es jetzt sogar Hundeboilies gibt, 9 Stück zweifarbig für
> 45 Cent.....kein Sche***! Heißen zwar "Leckerlies", aber das Schindluder
> mit der Nomenklatur kennen wir ja schon.......


 
Was der Mann alles rausfindet ist saaagenhaft! Schlage hier ofiziell eine Umtaufe in "Special Agent Flachköpper" vor.

Ich habe den obigen Sachverhalt nachgecheckt, es stimmt wirklich. Zu prüfen in der Fressnapf-Filiale in Wiesbaden-Nordenstadt. Die Angestellten stellen sich dumm hinsichtlich des Begriffs Boilies ("Was´n des???)...die wissen schon, wie sie uns kriegen....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Komisch,ich hab selbt ("damals") mitte "Normalfrolics" (2 Stück am Haar) immer Rotaugen gefangen.
Allerdings gab es bei uns am See viele von 40+ ....

Uli H.


----------



## Pikebite (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch,ich hab selbt ("damals") mitte "Normalfrolics" (2 Stück am Haar) immer Rotaugen gefangen.
> Allerdings gab es bei uns am See viele von 40+ ....
> 
> Uli H.


 
Ist doch super, Uli! Dann kommst du jetzt mit den Minis endlich auch an die 40minus-Rotaugen dran....:m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Neee, dat Süsswasserangeln hab ich fast vollständig aufgegeben.

uli


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*

Was der Mann alles rausfindet ist saaagenhaft! Schlage hier ofiziell eine Umtaufe in "Special Agent Flachköpper" vor.


Schon passiert ;-)


----------



## Pikebite (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: NEU ! Frolic für Weißfische !*



			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Mann alles rausfindet ist saaagenhaft! Schlage hier ofiziell eine Umtaufe in "Special Agent Flachköpper" vor.
> 
> 
> Schon passiert ;-)


 
OK.....das Wasser schütt ich Dir dann bei nächster Gelegenheit über den Kopp..|supergri


----------

